# OUIJA BOARD



## rcfieldz

Ouija Boards. Just wondered what people really think of them. Are they just a board game or a real occult device used by folks who want to believe in something mystic?

Ouija - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia 

I recently watched the movies Witchboard  and Witchboard 2 .

Witchboard 1986 - IMDb
Witchboard 2 1993 - IMDb 

Here's a fun generator..  BrainJar.com Ouija Board 
 Well I welcome all comments.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Don't.  Just say "no" or you may end up talking to Nancy Reagan.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

rcfieldz said:


> Ouija Boards. Just wondered what people really think of them. Are they just a board game or a real occult device used by folks who want to believe in something mystic?
> 
> Ouija - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> I recently watched the movies Witchboard  and Witchboard 2 .
> 
> Witchboard 1986 - IMDb
> Witchboard 2 1993 - IMDb
> 
> Here's a fun generator..  BrainJar.com Ouija Board
> Well I welcome all comments.




"Here’s how ideomotor action works. The planchette may seem to drag our hands along as it selects letters that spell out words, but it happens that muscular action does not always arise out of deliberate will or volition, or in fact, even upon our awareness. Our keen expectations for a certain outcome will sometimes direct the movements of our arms and hands as the planchette glides easily on felt-covered feet. This happens at a level that lies below our conscious attention. “Dousing” sticks or “divining” rods which also appear to move strangely on their own work in exactly this way by amplifying muscle movements. Whether we’re looking for buried pipes or for answers, though, subtle unacknowledged suggestions, not spirits, guide our actions. Yes, we select the letters ourselves in this game; it’s just that sometimes we don’t quite know that we do it or how we do it."
The Ouija Board Explained Psychology Today

God doesn't exist, the spiritual realm is ridiculous, and people are stupid.


----------



## rcfieldz

How about just letting the board sit unattended without touching planchette or having a fan or something (pets) near to effect movement. How about leaving a note on or near the board, then seeing if there is any movement. I bet this has been tried. Havn't heard a logical answer just speculation.
And as far as God and spirits, it's sad for those who don't believe or less scary, you pick.


----------



## Moonglow

Nothing ever happened when I played with it...


----------



## Michelle420

I think it's just a board game for people to try to spook each other with but has no reality to it.


----------



## Mindful

Moonglow said:


> Nothing ever happened when I played with it...



Who were your participants?


----------



## Politico

Moonglow said:


> Nothing ever happened when I played with it...


That's because it is a toy.


----------



## Mindful

Anyone tried pendulum dowsing?


----------



## B. Kidd

American Indians won't mess with an Ouija Board.
I did. 
Had to burn it.
Now I understand why they don't.


----------



## Mr. H.

Moonglow said:


> Nothing ever happened when I played with it...


Next time don't use your Dungeons and Dragons dice.


----------



## Moonglow

Mr. H. said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing ever happened when I played with it...
> 
> 
> 
> Next time don't use your Dungeons and Dragons dice.
Click to expand...

I'm not ghey enough to play that whey...


----------



## JakeStarkey

Mindful said:


> Anyone tried pendulum dowsing?


A number of rural Utahns believe in pendulum dowsing.

Dowsing with Your Pendulum


----------



## HenryBHough

This'll scare the Dr. Dentons right off Jammie-Jake!


----------



## Friends

When I was in high school I had a friend who owned a Ouija Board. It did seem  to have a mind of its own. However, all it could do was answer "Yes" or "No" questions. It could not spell out words.


----------



## B. Kidd

Friends said:


> When I was in high school I had a friend who owned a Ouija Board. It did seem  to have a mind of its own. However, all it could do was answer "Yes" or "No" questions. It could not spell out words.



It spells out words (name initials, too)..........it just does it sdrawkcab (backwards).


----------



## B. Kidd

Kcuf the spirit world!

Negative energy has been trying to infringe on my bright and positive aura for way too long.

Beyond that, aliens made a 2nd abduction attempt on me last nite, but it failed!


----------



## IsaacNewton

If Captain Howdy in the Exorcist didn't cure people of using a Ouija board nothing will.

People like being scared so things like the Ouija board sell, but evidence? No evidence.


----------



## B. Kidd

IsaacNewton said:


> If Captain Howdy in the Exorcist didn't cure people of using a Ouija board nothing will.
> 
> People like being scared so things like the Ouija board sell, but evidence? No evidence.



No evidence is right. Only experience........


----------



## HenryBHough

All you need to know about Ouija boards in a simple song:


----------

